
How we got stuck with cubicle culture: a brief history - apress
http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/daily-ticker/how-cubicles-became-the-norm-in-the-workplace-152304173.html
======
weswalker125
Software dev here... I recently transitioned from an "open space" office to a
cubicle. I absolutely love it. I still wear headphones all the time, but
cutting out the visual distractions alone is an improvement!

